# APBT breeders/kennels



## Sadair1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ive been searching forever. The only sites i can find are flashy and have rap music playing in the background (bullies). Can anyone put up a few links or a better bunch of key words to use while searching. Everytime i think im on to a good site either the link is broken or they are misnaming there bullies by calling them APBTs. HELP PLZZZ!!!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Oldfort Kennels -- ADBA & UKC Registered


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

No can do, sorry. No one wants to be "that guy" so it's a hard road.

Have you had one before?

Why do you want one?

Have you researched them?

Do you know any classic lines (names)?

*edit* well there you go, right above me. 

BTW, check out people's signatures, lots of links.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I do not have many litters and most go to working home but I do have 2 that are coming up next year and I am sure I will not keep them all.

performance_kennels

What type of dog are you looking for Gamebred or show?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

This link will help:

http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-articles/4745-finding-good-breeder-101-a.html


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Always a good idea to hit some shows, too. Show breeders aren't necessarily the cream of the crop, but they're likely to be better than like 75% of the rest.


----------



## Sadair1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Oldskool Brent said:


> No can do, sorry. No one wants to be "that guy" so it's a hard road.
> 
> Have you had one before?
> 
> ...


what do you mean? no one wants to be "that guy"? are you saying that no one wants to help a newcomer with info about abpt's? im not understanding where youre coming from.

To answer your questions..

no, i have not had an APBT.

I want one because im looking for a dog and think an apbt would be a good choice for me. some of my acquaintances have pbs and i enjoy them.

yes, i have done research. thats why i joined this site. to further my 
knowledge on the breed.

yes i know names of classic BLs theres a whole thread dedicated to this in the BLs section. but theres no description of these lines, so i might as well be looking at names in the phonebook.

PS: It comes off as if you are talking down to me (i could be wrong). I may be uneducated in this subject, but im not an idiot. It would be much appreciated if you wouldnt question me as if i am your subordinate. thanks


----------



## Sadair1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> This link will help:
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-articles/4745-finding-good-breeder-101-a.html


thanks so much this has helped alot


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Its against our rules to sell pups here.
I know that isnt what you were asking, but I just want you to know that that is why it might be hard to get the precise information youre looking for.
OFK has AMAZING dogs, as does Performance Kennels. 

Bahamamutt is right though...shows are the best place to find a good breeder...check out the UKC or ADBA websites.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

What area are you in? That would make things easier with setting you up with a proper breeder, unless you don't mind having a pup shipped. 

Both kennel sites listed are very reputable and Baham is also right with finding shows and or events in your area to find active breeders.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sadair1 said:


> what do you mean? no one wants to be "that guy"? are you saying that no one wants to help a newcomer with info about abpt's? im not understanding where youre coming from.
> 
> To answer your questions..
> 
> ...


I think what he is trying to say is the heat is on for APBT breeders and fanciers. Many of us try not to list breeders out in the open especially if they have game bred dogs. I would rather list my kennel than someone else's kennel, you never know who is asking for info and someone could be an undercover Animal Rights group. Really it does happen and people go down for no real reason. So if someone is new and asks about breeders or especially Gamebred dogs we are a little apprehensive to post. So he is not trying to be rude just trying to help, if you go to the bloodlines forum you will see similar posts as yours with the same response.

With that said we are happy to have you and this is a great place to learn! If you are just looking for a pet then maybe a rescue or show line dog might fit for a first time bulldog owner. Going to shows is a great way to meet breeders but then again if you go off asking for puppies they might shy away. But if you get involved and get to know people you should be able to find a good breeder. Where are you located?
Yeah us APBT people are paranoid but for good reason, you never know who is sitting on the other side of that computer.

and :welcome:


----------



## Sadair1 (Sep 2, 2009)

i understand that its a big no no to advertize pups here, as stated in the forum rules. i was just hoping that someone knew of a good site/breeder unafiliated to them. 

I live in rural Mississippi haha try not to laugh. I would love to go to showings but im pretty sure there arent many around here. Ive checked the local classified, but the kennels advertized there are obiviously BYBs and surely inexperienced breeders. 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Sadair1 (Sep 2, 2009)

thank you for clearing that up PK. I totally understand now. I am no way an undercover animal rights group or anything of that nature. Im not really looking for game dogs in general, just one that would make a good companion. I have no plans to fight, show, or work this dog. I just got my own place and im a little lonesome, hahaha that sounds pathetic. but anyways i just want a puppy of my own, with good BL, that i can raise and train to my liking. I have nothing against foster dogs but ive been around a few in the past, and their history is often hard to erase from their mind if ya know what i mean.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sadair1 said:


> thank you for clearing that up PK. I totally understand now. I am no way an undercover animal rights group or anything of that nature. Im not really looking for game dogs in general, just one that would make a good companion. I have no plans to fight, show, or work this dog. I just got my own place and im a little lonesome, hahaha that sounds pathetic. but anyways i just want a puppy of my own, with good BL, that i can raise and train to my liking. I have nothing against foster dogs but ive been around a few in the past, and their history is often hard to erase from their mind if ya know what i mean.


Sure that's what they all say! lol
Well this puppy needs a home and comes from great bloodlines. She is pet quaility and she might give you a good deal because she wants a good home for her. scroll down and look at Maxine. Her dogs are great for first time owners.

Caragan Kennel For Sale


----------



## Sadair1 (Sep 2, 2009)

PK i have visited your site and although i LOVE your dogs. I dont think i could meet your expectations for the future of one of your pups. im looking more for a dog like onyx, not necessarily a "couch potato" but one that i could please as just a companion.


----------



## Sadair1 (Sep 2, 2009)

this might sound sh*tty/conceited but i want a little itsy bitsy pup @(^_^)@. Maxine is beatiful but not exactly what im looking for (hear i go being picky again). but i really appreicate u helping me out


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I hear ya but also look at her links page for other breeders. And no cursing on the forum please.


----------



## Sadair1 (Sep 2, 2009)

sorry about that


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

Didn't mean "to talk down to you." It's great some breeders linked you, I just don't feel right linking newbs to pit bull sites, even though I'm sure plenty would like the $$$$$.

My questions were to help me understand why people, if they are new to the breed, want one given the climate. It's also to see if you know what you are getting into. My question about whether you knew some names or not was because if you know some names you can find many of sites on this site by searching their names.


----------



## Sadair1 (Sep 2, 2009)

You confirmed my suspicions perfectly.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Sadair1 said:


> You confirmed my suspicions perfectly.


if you were directing this to old school...well if you were directing this to old school in a negative way i think he is just trying to help you out! he isnt trying to be better then you! that is what we do here. we help each other out...now i can gurantee at least 97% of the advice on here you should listen to. there have been many people here who come and go getting mad or feeling hot and bothered for some personal reason when people truely do try to help out...or help others face the truth. maybe i am completely wrong and i apologize for that deeply if i am. i just want to be sure things are cleared up if that was directed to oldschool in a negative way. because there is no reason to get offended or upset if someone is trying to help out!

p.s what is wrong with people questioning you???? its just to see if you are the vright type of person to own an apbt most of the time and help steer people in the correct direction ...as responsible proud apbt owners we must promote awareness and do what is best FOR THE BREED NOT THE OWNER OR THE PERSON TRYING TO BE AN APBT OWNER ITS ALL FOR THE DOGS. this forum contains much knowledge this is not a place to sugar coat things for the person so they only hear what they want. and i personally dont feel like we should tip toe around on egg shells to try to help even if it does involve questioning... personally when it comes to things like this in the end i could care less about how you are doing if the dog is not better off first.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

and im pretty sure if your looking for a trueapbt they don't come in itsy bitsy size....even as pups. the only itsy bitsy pups i have ever seen were toy breed pups...it would be funny to see an apbt pup that size...at least to me it would be. well good luck on finding the perfect pup. i know it can be time consuming but in the end its totally worth it!


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

Sadair1 said:


> PK i have visited your site and although i LOVE your dogs. I dont think i could meet your expectations for the future of one of your pups. im looking more for a dog like onyx, not necessarily a "couch potato" but one that i could please as just a companion.


for that i think you should go for a well bred bully


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

King_bluebully said:


> for that i think you should go for a well bred bully


i agree much! no truely well bred apbt would be pleased just with companion ship. there has never been an apbt that i have owned who wouldnt have destroyed the entire house out of bordom and fristration if all i thought it needed to be happy was companionship! there was never a day i didnt regret not exercising my dogs for more then two hours a day...and that was very seldome for me to exercise them for only two hours. my apbt now i go outside in the back with him for like two hours at a time sometimes! i try to get in 5 hours a day exercising him...all at different times ofcourse! if i really want him to get tired in one round i will take him for a hike on an 80 plus degree day for about three hours. if it wasnt so hot it would be more like a 6 hour hike...and i always bring cold water with me for him so he doesnt over heat. i give him some to drink and some to pour over him.


----------



## Sadair1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Youre out of your element donny(hell no they wont go).. you didnt see his post before american pit13 edited it... if you did you would have seen that he crossed the line.. 

i dont have a problem with being questioned.. its the manner that he did it.. maybe i just misinterpreted his wording its hard to decipher someones "tone" via email/text msg

Also when i was saying itsy bitsy pup i meant i wanted one that was young like 6-9 weeks.. the link PK gave me was to a pup that was like 6 months old and i wanted it younger..


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Sadair1 said:


> Youre out of your element donny(hell no they wont go).. you didnt see his post before american pit13 edited it... if you did you would have seen that he crossed the line..
> 
> i dont have a problem with being questioned.. its the manner that he did it.. maybe i just misinterpreted his wording its hard to decipher someones "tone" via email/text msg
> 
> Also when i was saying itsy bitsy pup i meant i wanted one that was young like 6-9 weeks.. the link PK gave me was to a pup that was like 6 months old and i wanted it younger..


ok my b. but i already covered my back by stating i could be wrong and if i am i deeply apologize...i dont assume things without thinking about the other side of the situation first. but i will go on about which side of the fence im on either way. i knew there was a chance i could be wrong so i acknowledged that already. no need to tell me im out of me element just cuz im making sure if i was right about my assumption i would let you know how i felt. gp is my element k...:roll: i just like to make sure things are clear...you obviously have let me know it was something other then i though but like i said i like things to be clear and if it was what i assumed...what ev i feel like im rambling on at this point  im sure you get the point. i hate rambling so im going to stop now. i just need some sleep.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sadair1 said:


> Im not really looking for game dogs in general, just one that would make a good companion. I have no plans to fight, show, or work this dog. I just got my own place and im a little lonesome, hahaha that sounds pathetic. but anyways i just want a puppy of my own, with good BL, that i can raise and train to my liking. I have nothing against foster dogs but ive been around a few in the past, and their history is often hard to erase from their mind if ya know what i mean.


i couldn't in a right mind advise you to buy a dog from a kennel if your just looking for a pet dog with the overpopulation problem with this breed.Why support the breeding of more pet dogs and more breeders filling up the pounds when theres plenty in reputable rescues that have been evaluated as good Representatives of the breed and are ready to be adopted.
I'd check out badrap.com,none of those dogs go out for adoption with unsavory habits such as human aggresion or fear.
jmo.
that would be the best move for the breed and yourself.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

this is your best bet.
Do yourself and the breed a good one all at once!
Bad Rap : Bay Area Doglovers Responsible About Pit bulls


----------



## Sadair1 (Sep 2, 2009)

obviously never seen the big lebowski.. the "youre outta your element" thing was a john goodman quote and supposed to be a joke.. but yeah, some of the people on hear remind me of my mother.. im a big boy and can make my own decisions.. i dont need someone to persuade me in another direction.. my mind is set.. im getting an apbt.. if you wanna help, holler at your boy..if you dont wanna help, dont post. i didnt join this board to because i wasnt certain what i wanted.


----------



## Sadair1 (Sep 2, 2009)

cane76 said:


> this is your best bet.
> Do yourself and the breed a good one all at once!
> Bad Rap : Bay Area Doglovers Responsible About Pit bulls


i really appreciate your input and your loyality to the breed.. but i would like to have a puppy that i can call my own and raise in a manner that suits me..


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Everyone on here loves the breed, and knows whats going on right now as far as witch hunting for these dogs and their breeders. Its bad, and there are so many dogs out there without homes that will be put down...which is why people are trying to steer you towards adopting. Also we love our dogs...so dont be offended when people are questioning you...everyone just wants to make sure you know what youre getting into. APBTs arent the worlds easiest dog...World's greatest (after the Bully ), yes, but easy...not by any means.

If it seems like people are coming down hard...THAT is why! Theres SO much more than just owning this breed...you have to be prepared for a lot of controversy...


----------



## Sadair1 (Sep 2, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Everyone on here loves the breed, and knows whats going on right now as far as witch hunting for these dogs and their breeders. Its bad, and there are so many dogs out there without homes that will be put down...which is why people are trying to steer you towards adopting. Also we love our dogs...so dont be offended when people are questioning you...everyone just wants to make sure you know what youre getting into. APBTs arent the worlds easiest dog...World's greatest (after the Bully ), yes, but easy...not by any means.
> 
> If it seems like people are coming down hard...THAT is why! Theres SO much more than just owning this breed...you have to be prepared for a lot of controversy...


thanks for the warning.. ill take my chances though


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Well I wish you nothing but the best! Please do good by this breed!!!! Its very important for not only your dog, but our dogs as well.

I know, I know, Maile's a bully...but since her papers say APBT, I have a feeling if they come for APBTs, theyre not gonna care...


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Sadair1 said:


> obviously never seen the big lebowski.. the "youre outta your element" thing was a john goodman quote and supposed to be a joke.. but yeah, some of the people on hear remind me of my mother.. im a big boy and can make my own decisions.. i dont need someone to persuade me in another direction.. my mind is set.. im getting an apbt.. if you wanna help, holler at your boy..if you dont wanna help, dont post. i didnt join this board to because i wasnt certain what i wanted.


ok first off i dont know much about celebs at all so there is no way i would have gotten gotten that...if it was ment to be a joke then fine so be it. what ev i dont care i wasnt even feeling defensive when i wrote that. i was just wondering why you would say i was out of my element obviously i didnt know so dont be mad at me for it. i thought you were serious. well really i thought you were trying to be a douche bag. i dont take much of anything to heart ne way if someone wanted to they could trash talk me right infront of my face and i wouldnt care at all. so dont worry if it made me mad or nething like that k. if you thought i was truely ticked off about it srry. but you want help right? then i would take in every bit of info ppl tell you even if you dont want to hear it. again we are here to better this breed not to make someone happy and help them get a dog if we dont feel this person is fit for the breed. listen to me or not like me or not whatever floatsyour boat. but i have known plenty of people dead set on getting apbts and actually sounded a lot like you. no offense. and all the ppl i knew like that endid up in bad spots. i knew 2 ppl who had to put their apbt to sleep because they both underestimated the time and patients you need for this breed as well as he stamina and lack of anger. it got to the point where the dogs were out of control and they felt the only option was to be put to sleep. i knew a few who just sent their apbt to the pound because they didnt have the time or will power for this breed. and most of the rest of the ppl i know are kicking themselves in the butt right now for getting an apbt. im just saying these people sounded exactly like you no lie! again im not angry, im not bothered and i hope you are not. and you can hate me or like me. but keep in mind i do not plan on hating you or ne thing like that. this is just a convo. no one here is forcing you to do anything we are just advising. and hoping you will listen.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sadair1 said:


> i really appreciate your input and your loyality to the breed.. but i would like to have a puppy that i can call my own and raise in a manner that suits me..


well thats neither here nor there,puppy's are available in rescues as well,blue ones,musically ones,all that,ones you can raise yourself and put your own little spin on there personality as well.
Good luck either way i mean all the answers are out there.the apbt is one of the easiest breeds to find info on,breeders,whatever,there very popular.
If i were you,i mean if you just want a pet,why spend the extra $ on some big name bloodline or kennel?For my $ you cant beat a shelter rescue for 100$ out the door,that pays for the spay/neuter coast and your done,and of course theres puppy galore in the shelters.You asked the questions so your gonna get replies,not all your gonna like but hey most of us are just trying to help,both you and the breed.


----------



## Sadair1 (Sep 2, 2009)

she was a cute little pup.. i wanna have my puppy photo-shoots too ya know!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

cane76 said:


> well thats neither here nor there,puppy's are available in rescues as well,blue ones,musically ones,all that,ones you can raise yourself and put your own little spin on there personality as well.
> Good luck either way i mean all the answers are out there.the apbt is one of the easiest breeds to find info on,breeders,whatever,there very popular.
> If i were you,i mean if you just want a pet,why spend the extra $ on some big name bloodline or kennel?For my $ you cant beat a shelter rescue for 100$ out the door,that pays for the spay/neuter coast and your done,and of course theres puppy galore in the shelters.You asked the questions so your gonna get replies,not all your gonna like but hey most of us are just trying to help,both you and the breed.


good advice. now this is one person you would be stupid not to listen to! i can bet my own dog on that!! cane i trust you not to make me eat my own words!


----------



## Sadair1 (Sep 2, 2009)

im guessing none of you guys have bought a pup?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Sadair1 said:


> im guessing none of you guys have bought a pup?


ofcourse a lot of us have! and a lot of us adopt as well.


----------



## Sadair1 (Sep 2, 2009)

you need an attitude adjustment little lady


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Sadair1 said:


> you need an attitude adjustment little lady


srry but where is the attitude? if you want attitude you can see attitude for sure! but i do not think i gave any attitude in the last post what so ever...maybe you are to emotional? sorry but really now is there attitude in saying ofcourse some of us have and blah blah?


----------



## Sadair1 (Sep 2, 2009)

im joshin srry


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Sadair1 said:


> im joshin srry


geez your confusing me!!!!:roll: im tired and ive been drinking im pretty vulnerable right now(dont know if ispelled that correctly i suck at spelling). i was like omg is someone trying to pick a fight with me right now. lol.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Haven't bought a pup for the sole purpose of being a pet,thats what shelters are for ya know.Performance kennels cater too people who want performance dogs,show breeders cater too those who want show dogs,shelters well their there for pets.Why pay big money for a pet when you can get a rescue for cheaper that is just as good,that dosent make sense really,unless you got the $ to waste then whatever but still theres a moral dilemma in my eyes.


----------



## Sadair1 (Sep 2, 2009)

i want a gamebred pup. i dont wanna go to the pound and risk getting a sur


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

whats a sur?
if you mean cur whatever,this site isn't about helping new owners connect with game line dogs & cur's a awfully strong word to be throwing around,especialy for someone who just wants a pet,95% of the people on this site own dogs that would be considered curs in the eyes of the old world.and lastly game dogs are not bred to be pets so you have a good time trolling around.My advice to you just judging by the post's is do your research,you need a bit more before aquiring a pitbull of any type."JMO''!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Sadair1 said:


> i want a gamebred pup. i dont wanna go to the pound and risk getting a sur


Why is that? Don't get no gamer than a sur.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sadair1 said:


> i want a gamebred pup. i dont wanna go to the pound and risk getting a sur


First off if you want a gamebred dog as a pet you have a lot to learn about the minimum requirements for a high drive dog. Also you run the risk of getting a cur with any puppy you get. That cannot be determined as a pup the dog needs to be mature before that decision is made. To have a gamebred dog just to have one, IMO is a waste of a good dog. Your right no one here is your mom but you are talking like a typical newbie and we are trying to steer you in the right direction. Also if you are looking for a gamebred dog you can find one just about anywhere try subscribing to the gazette and you will find what you are looking for.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I think that you need to find out what a cur is in the game dog world....
A cur to us mean a dog that isn't game. This means that the dog will eventually give up in a roll or even a match. You do know what rolling and matching are, right? You can roll a dog and roll a dog and still not know that it's a cur. You with me? What you are saying is that you want a dog that won't give up in a fight, there's no way to know you have that doesn't give up until it's dead or retired. So what you're saying here is that you want a dog for fighting purposes. If that is your intention, you should probably leave now, you're not gonna get what you're looking for here (may you *** in ***l). If you're just confused about definitions, I suggest looking them up, we have a search option up at the top,and good luck to ya.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Almost forgot.... The smart a$$ thing isn't gonna fly when you're talking about fighting dogs and you're surrounded by about 10,000 people here that LOVE their animals. Just a though.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Sadair1 said:


> obviously never seen the big lebowski.. the "youre outta your element" thing was a john goodman quote and supposed to be a joke.. but yeah, some of the people on hear remind me of my mother.. im a big boy and can make my own decisions.. i dont need someone to persuade me in another direction.. my mind is set.. im getting an apbt.. if you wanna help, holler at your boy..if you dont wanna help, dont post. i didnt join this board to because i wasnt certain what i wanted.


If you don't want to listen to people that have a great wealth of knowledge then go do what your going to do anyways. But you will probably going to have to do it on your own.


----------



## Sadair1 (Sep 2, 2009)

sorry for the confusion. i was kidding. i think some of you guys just need to chill.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

You have no intention to work or show the puppy; you just want a companion. Why don't you just go find yourself a puppy out of the newspaper? Its not the most ethical thing to do, but it doesn't sound like you really care about that. And you wouldn't be wasting reputable breeders' time since most are going to want to place their pups in homes that will do something with them. My thoughts and mine alone.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Sadair1 said:


> sorry for the confusion. i was kidding. i think some of you guys just need to chill.


No, you're not. Your looking for a fight. It's you who needs to "chill".


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Show in your area :
United Kennel Club: Upcoming Events


----------



## Sadair1 (Sep 2, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> No, you're not. Your looking for a fight. It's you who needs to "chill".


i was being sincere in my original posts, but it seemed like everyone wanted to fight. so i gave them something valid to fight about


----------



## Sadair1 (Sep 2, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> You have no intention to work or show the puppy; you just want a companion. Why don't you just go find yourself a puppy out of the newspaper? Its not the most ethical thing to do, but it doesn't sound like you really care about that. And you wouldn't be wasting reputable breeders' time since most are going to want to place their pups in homes that will do something with them. My thoughts and mine alone.


like i said before. i want a good well bred dog. i plan on doing something with the dog. if it is worthy i plan to use it to hog hunt. you guys prolly down know a thing about that though. so i didnt even metion it before.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

some of us do know a thing or two about hog hunting and we also know that its not always the game style dogs that hunt. I have two dogs bred for hog hunting and neither one of them are game bred dogs. A reputable breeder will not take you seriously with the attitude you have thrown across. Most good breeders will also not sale a game bred pup to just anyone either. Most sale their dogs to working and show kennels and homes unless they have decided that the pup or dog is not fit for the show and working world. Then they will sale them as pets on strict contracts including mandatory spay or neutering. Also, when looking for game bred dog kennels you have to be careful what you are getting. I know alot of breeders in my area that are not reputable have dogs that I question their papers.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I was going to prune this thread but its getting so convoluted that I figure I'll just remind you all to act like grown-ups. Back and forth banter about who is picking a fight will go no further than post #59, please and thank you. And if you think you might be copping a little too much attitude, step back from your computer. Go play with your dogs (or yourself, whatever) and come back in a better mood. Kthxbye.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

some hog hunt with their dogs on the forum, some may not agree with it but it is talked about openly on the forum. I have no problem with a dog hunting and many feel the same. Honesty is the best policy.


----------

